# Solved: Bsod: 0x000008e



## junaidm (Feb 16, 2008)

HI , 

I am getting the following blue screen recently on my sys that is begining dump of physical memory ... 0x000008e check the bios caching or shadowing change the video adapter i am using a nvidia fx 5200 series i have jus updated the drivers recently cos i was having this issue befre as well my sys config is Dual core intel, mercury motherboard, 1 gb ram win xp pro serv 2 norton internet security .. i think this is a issue with the drivers for the video adapter or the adapter itself what can i do to prevent that blue screen is that something serious or should i have to format re install the win back again i am a gamer i play a couple of games like nfs , far cry , call of duty etc ... any suggestions pls


----------



## nicktracy89 (Feb 14, 2008)

junaidm said:


> HI ,
> 
> I am getting the following blue screen recently on my sys that is begining dump of physical memory ... 0x000008e check the bios caching or shadowing change the video adapter i am using a nvidia fx 5200 series i have jus updated the drivers recently cos i was having this issue befre as well my sys config is Dual core intel, mercury motherboard, 1 gb ram win xp pro serv 2 norton internet security .. i think this is a issue with the drivers for the video adapter or the adapter itself what can i do to prevent that blue screen is that something serious or should i have to format re install the win back again i am a gamer i play a couple of games like nfs , far cry , call of duty etc ... any suggestions pls


you might as well just try to re-install your graphics driver and see whether the problem still exist b4 trying to reformat your windows... by trying to reinstall your driver you wont go into such big trouble reformatting your windows... and also do check your bios and see whether your bios settings for your VGA card is properly setted up or not....


----------



## junaidm (Feb 16, 2008)

hi i just got another blue screen while i was on the internet it was 0x0000024 ntfs.sys check the hard drive .... is this a issue with my hdd or a driver do i have to buy a new hdd?... pls advice this is the second blue screen that i have had after 0x0000008e


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

If your running an xp I think I might start by doing a chkdsk /r, and see what comes up. It might be your hard drive but it might be something else. Check the status of the disk in your disk manager under computer management in adminitrative tools. 
You can also id your hard drive and get a diagnostic tool to check it if your wondering about the status of your the drive. Let us know...Jazz


----------



## nicktracy89 (Feb 14, 2008)

As i heard from my shop's technician... RAMs could also cause tis problem to occur... thatz wat i heard recently... becuz i had a customer that says tat when he was playing warcraft.... he would actually sometimes see blue screens... LOL...


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

re install the operating system?


----------



## nicktracy89 (Feb 14, 2008)

see if this link might help your problem out.... this problem occured since 2004 i dont know whether it helps

http://forums.windrivers.com/showthread.php?t=57063


----------



## nicktracy89 (Feb 14, 2008)

dont need to reformat the OS actually....
a setting or more might have caused the problem...
might be just a single program tat caused it lol...
so why take the highway but not the shortcut?


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

May be some clue here--maybe not:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q243249

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q325154


----------



## junaidm (Feb 16, 2008)

well thank you so much for all your advices ........ i have reloaded the drivers and its working fine so far thanks again


----------



## nicktracy89 (Feb 14, 2008)

junaidm said:


> well thank you so much for all your advices ........ i have reloaded the drivers and its working fine so far thanks again


what driver that actually caused u so much problem???


----------



## junaidm (Feb 16, 2008)

well i updated the video drivers and disabled the caching in bios


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

Well good for you! It's always a good feeling to beat the system. Jazz


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jan 26, 2008)

junaidm said:


> well thank you so much for all your advices ........ i have reloaded the drivers and its working fine so far thanks again


Yeah, most of the time BSODs are caused by drivers. :up:


----------

